# HELP ON uTORRENT



## s_arka_r (Jul 6, 2008)

GUYS, 
i m having a problem with u-torrent; whenever i start it at night, it starts checking for the files in the torrent directory, and takes a hell lot of tym to start with the download...plz see image....

*img57.imageshack.us/img57/5529/utorryf0.jpg

any idea of WTH is going on???????


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 6, 2008)

^^ I'm also having the same problem.. The downloading starts after a long long time..


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you using Auto-shutdown in the morning or something? Cause if uTorrent is not quit the proper way, it will go through the checking routine, which is a very disk intensive process resulting in your machine coming to a grinding halt.


----------



## hansraj (Jul 6, 2008)

Go to Options> Preferences > Advanced > bt.graceful_shutdown
 The default value here is false , change it to true. Now 95% of the times this problem will get solved. 
  It happens when u either do a force shutdown or the utorrent process is closed abruptly.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jul 6, 2008)

ya, dats the problem.....
i've scheduled windows to shut-down at 7.55am....

thanx guys........


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey but I didn't schedule anything..


----------



## hansraj (Jul 7, 2008)

@cooldip_10
 Sometimes it happens just like that, probably there must be another reason as well which i dont know yet.


----------



## xstarweb (Jul 7, 2008)

The real reason is you didn't stop the download before closing the torrent.


----------



## jebasingh85 (Jul 7, 2008)

Did u test ur bb upload rate and the 'Maximum upload rate' setting in utorrent to 80% of that value.?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 10, 2008)

xstarweb said:


> The real reason is you didn't stop the download before closing the torrent.


YUp it is a posiiblity, as an abrupt close of the uTORRENT client w/out clicking on the STOP button causes this.. 


hansraj said:


> @cooldip_10
> Sometimes it happens just like that, probably there must be another reason as well which i dont know yet.


The other possibility is the frequent changing the path of the files.

for eg: if u were d/load a torrent and the files were saved on d drive, then mid way, the next day, the user planned to shift the files onto a new folder in the same drive and then manually relocating the location of the half d/loaded files using uTORRENt..
_______________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 10, 2008)

^^
Correctly explained.
Checking only takes place when uTorrent is abruptly closed.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 11, 2008)

that explains.. I always close uTorrent when downloading takes place..

@jebasingh85 : May be you are right.. The upload speed may be set incorrectly. How do I change it??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 11, 2008)

go to any dsl spped checking sites like DSLspeed (search it on google) or www.speedtest.net and check ur upload and d/load speeds and according to that set it in µ TORRENT Preferences>Connections

Btw, for a 256 kbps (notice that it is kbps with a small 'b' as in kilobits) d/load speed in µTORRENT must be set as 0 (zero) wich is unlimited adn upload speed be set to values b/w 5 to 10 (u will hv to experiment on various upload values (b/w 5 to 10) to see wich suits u the best..  

Edit: my 256 kbps MTNL TRIBAND connection has upload speed set to 8 kBps (wich is 8x8=64 kbps).. 

But yes, the seeders to leechers ration also matter, try to get a torrent where seeders/leechers ration is more than 1 .. 
______________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## casanova (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip hansraj


----------



## persan (Jul 12, 2008)

its bcoz if u ur comp shutdown suddenly r if u switch off without proper shutdown than d torrent will not b closed properly so when it starts again than it will check through d file n than start downloading so if at all before shutting down exit d utorrent nor shutdown system correctly than u wont get this problem!!!!!!!!


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 13, 2008)

My speedtest is showing results of=> Download V: 253 kbps and Upload ^: 105 kbps.

And my uTorrent has stopped working. It never downloads anything. What should I do??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 13, 2008)

^^
d/load of 253 kbps (kilo bits) = 31.6 KBps(Kilo Bytes)
u/load os 105 kbps (kilo bits) = 13.1 KBps (kilo Bytes)

These values are applicable for ur uTORRENT in PREFERENCES>CONNECTIONS
But set the D/load limit as 0 (zero) 

now, u hv given a out of the box reply wich makes no sense "my uTORRENT has stopped working and it never d/loads anything"

THis will not help us to solve ur problem, plz be specific and tell the nature of the error faced by u....

this query is similar to asking 'my PC is not working'
___________________________

1.) But, check wether any anti virus is blocking uTORRENT, also check if the in built Windows Firewall is DISABLED (do not worry, its safe to DISABLE it)

2.) Also, see the status of the TORRENT, if the tracker is DOWN ('offline' or 'not working' or 'timed out' kind of msgs are flashed).

3.) See if the torrent has 0 (zero) seeds or sumthing like that.

4.) See if the availability ratio of that particular torrent is above 1.000 (as this means u hv a minimalistic chance to get the full file d/loaded even thou it may take ages..)
__________________________________


Cheers n e-peace.....


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ OK here goes the details:
Today I added a torrent which had 34 seeds and  5 leechers(Plz explain what they mean) . It started downloading after some (~2minutes) time.
But when I added a torrent which had 10 seeds and 5 leechers it didn't start even. It was a complete stand still. Some information in General Tab shown: "Status: Not working. "
"Connection can't be made because the site refused to ..(something can't remember)."

I use Zonealarm and I've set things correctlly there. NO restriction from there.
Then is it due to the torrents available that they work or not?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ 
well 

1.) seeders are the ppl who hv the complete 100% of the file (or its complete 100% parts)

2.) Leechers are the ppl who DO NOT hv the complete 100% of the file (they maybe in the process of d/loading the files) the same as u do or I do wen we d/load a file.

3.) Peers=Seeders+leechers 

4.) The General Tab status saying "NOT WORKING" itself means that the torrent is Not working. It also displays the msgs as Timed Out, Tracker Offline (for more info see the uTORRENT FAQs by goin to HELP > uTORRENT FAQ.

5.) Some of the Torrents are corrupted or they DO NOT hv many seeders hence the uTORRENT cannot d/load the files..

______________________________-


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 14, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> 2.) Leechers are the ppl who DO NOT hv the complete 100% of the file (they maybe in the process of d/loading the files) the same as u do or I do wen we d/load a file.



Leechers also upload file parts..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> Leechers also upload file parts..


 
Yup, sorry missed that part to explain...this is the reason y we hv the concept of upload and d/load (simultaneously) wenever we d/load a file via torrents and the upload is responsible is for the d/load too..

in simple terms: u can d/load as much as u upload and if no upload then no d/load for u. 
________________________
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thnx for all that info..
So how do I really choose torrent from a search engine like Mininova


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 15, 2008)

I would suggest the checkin to b left as ON. File integrity is prime. But, adjust it to close utorrent b4 shuttin down pc. If the integrity test is not done, no guarantee on the stuff downloaded being noncorrupted.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 15, 2008)

cooldip10 said:


> Thnx for all that info..
> So how do I really choose torrent from a search engine like Minorva


 
Well, first of all typy in the title u are searching for, then u will be displayed many torrent files of the same name, but the thing here is to select that torrent wich has close to larger no, of peers and seeders, 

preferable keep the seeders to leechers ratio (seeders divided by leechers) greater than 1


also, there are many other torrent sites where u can make ur search like

piratebay.org, torrentz.com
__________________________


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 15, 2008)

Well I have used utorrent for 2 years, and have simultaneously used auto poweron and shutdown for sheduling shutdowns. Its just shuts utorrent abruptly. But, till now, I haven't faced such a problem.

Earlier I used to take partly downloaded torrent files to cafes and start download from there. In this cases, the checking of the files occur, but it completes within 1 minute for whatever size the file is..
I think, you have got some other problem.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> Earlier I used to take partly downloaded torrent files to cafes and start download from there. In this cases, the checking of the files occur, but it completes within 1 minute for whatever size the file is..
> I think, you have got some other problem.



No you are right.. the checking takes awful long time..
Thanx for all the help guys.. Now I have a fair idea about torrents and is downloads..
Thanx once again..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

U dont need to upload if the torrents are from Public trackers, that is no accounts and where u dont need to keep an upload/download ratio.
Some sites needs registration and they need seeders and they demand atleast a 1:1 ratio for dl/ul.
In case of public tracker, u can double click each torrent downloads fro  utorrent while downloading and set some really low upload rate like 1KBps. With that, u can get a slightly better browsing speeds while torrents are running.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^yes, agree with you, but if you upload at such low speeds, then the entire spirit of bitorrent is lost, which is you give and you take...but then again, its up to you...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 16, 2008)

uploading with our minuscule bandwidth wont help nyone, and rather we wud end up losing our precious browsing speeds.
Leechers from US and UK has 4 or 8 Mbps connections and they dun need our uploads


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 16, 2008)

^But download speed depends on ur upload speed,when downloading for long hours small increases in upload speed results in more download speed.


----------

